# Whats Going On In My Tank



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a few weird things going on. I managed to get rid of most of the planeria worms but then I saw a tiny snail (must have come in with the plant) and now there are loads of them! Another thing is there are couple of big holes in the leaves of my plant, is this the snails or the fish? And lastly the white marks just above the water line have started to fur up. Any idea what that is?

My Sanchezi is fine, looks healthy and eats regularly. I feed 2 small silver sides or 2 small prawns every other day, no food gets left in the tank as I take it out straight away if he doesn't eat it. I do a water change and vacuum the gravel every week. I'm running an Eheim 2213 and 2215 on a 30 gallon so it's over filtered too also I used filtered water in my tank not tap water. I'm going to test the water today. Here are some pics

Snails



Holy leaves



White fur above the water line


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, snails and piranha will both eath plants so it's hard to say which is the guilty culprit here...To answer your other question, the white fuzzy is most likely fungus and/or bacteria and the most likely causes are uneaten food, overfeeding, and excessive nutrients in the water...Are you sure you removed every piece of food?..go back and double check...Also, check your ammonia levels to make sure there isn't an ammonia spike on the high side...Keep up with the weekly water changes and remove all uneaten food (check your tank thoroughly)immediately and things should get back to normal.


----------



## SF1098 (Sep 17, 2013)

Had my water checked and all is good. I'm 100% that all food is removed, I will reduce feeding to every 3 days


----------

